# cameras



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

IM LOOKING TO UPGRADE MY DIGITAL CAMERA, ITS A KODAK WITH 10xZOOM, THE PICTURES I GET CLOSE UP ARE GREAT, BUT LONG RANGE SHOTS DO NOT COME OUT VERY GOOD.ANY THOUGHT ,DONT WANT THE MOST EXPENSIVE ,BUY WOULD LIKE A GOOD CAMERA.

THANKS BRAD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Anybody out there?Chime in give me some ideas, looked on line, but looking for personal preference. thanks,Brad


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I was looking at cameras like T3i, but decided on a bigger upgrade. Went with a Nikon D7000. Came with 18 to 105 lens and I added a 70-300 lens. Having fun learning how to work it.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're looking for a nice point and shoot, I have had great experiences with the Panasonic Lumix. I've had a couple, and have been very impressed with the photo quality. They are relatively inexpensive, too. 

Overall, I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the Panasonic, Nikon, or Canon point and shoot cameras. I'd have a look on Amazon, read the specifications and reviews, and find out which one is best for you.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have read some reviews on the Lumix and cannon, and been impressed with the lumix

Thanks for your time and imput

brad


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> If you're looking for a nice point and shoot, I have had great experiences with the Panasonic Lumix. I've had a couple, and have been very impressed with the photo quality. They are relatively inexpensive, too.
> 
> Overall, I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the Panasonic, Nikon, or Canon point and shoot cameras. I'd have a look on Amazon, read the specifications and reviews, and find out which one is best for you.


I agree with mjschijf on all counts. I think all the cameras these days do a great job and Amazon has great prices and fast shipping.

I am the world's worse photographer and have screwed up many "once-in-a-lifetime" shots, i.e. wolves, Big Foot, Ivory-billed Woodpeckers, me dancing with Fergie; stuff like that. 

I'm using Lumix point and shoots now for home, work and play:
LX2 - Wife's/home camera
ZS1 - work camera
LX5 - goob's camera

Had a SLR-type Lumix but broke it.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Another vote for Lumix here. I just picked one up and really like it. They take great photos.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been using a Fiji S 5500 for several years and it's been a really good one, but I'm rough on my stuff. On the latest deer hunt the zoom started sounding like it had gravel in the gears. It still takes great pictures. But for Christmas my wife and I bought ourselves new cameras.
I got a Pentax WG 2...dust proof, drop resistant, and water proof to 40 ft. It takes underwater video and still pictures as well...with all the extra stuff it was still under $200 and it's a 16MP with 5X zoom. You can take macro shots down to 1cm, panoramic 3 pictures seam together, and tons of other things I have yet to learn how to do. So far I really like it.

My wife got a Fuji T350, 10X 14MP jobbie that is strictly point and shoot. It too will work fine for what she does.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys going looking today.


----------

